# Hug your horses



## lostastirrup

Hi all. I'm simply going to share what happened to Nick and I this past weekend. 

Saturday evening I was driving back from an event a few towns over, hauling Nick. My best friend who had come along to take pictures was tailing us to make sure we got home okay. We were going 50mph on the freeway (80mph speed limit) and all things considered aside from a little bit of precipitation the road conditions were quite good. About 50 miles from home we went over a bridge and hit black ice. My rig started to skid and the trailer started to fishtail. We handled okay, but when my tires hit good traction again, for the split second the trailer was still on ice we jackknifed, the trailer spun, hit the median and came detached. The trailer rolled once. The vehicle rolled three times. The vehicle landed upright and luckily I was unhurt and was able to scramble out the window as soon as I got my seatbelt undone. I found Nick laying on his side in the trailer, turned around with his body wedged in the ceiling and his legs tucked up under him. My friend who had been following me, had tapped her brakes to avoid hitting us as we spun, and she had also lost control and been hit by two cars who also lost control and her car was pushed into the concrete rail. She had her two dogs in the car. As soon as she saw us flip and her vehicle came to a stop she ran across the road. She didn't think I was going to make it and neither of us thought Nick was. Fortunaly by the time she got to us. I was out of the vehicle and at Nick's side. We called 911. We called a vet we knew. We called my mom. And then we stayed with Nick and kept him calm until help could arrive. He was angry. But we knew he had no head trauma because he had good color and wanted cookies while stuck. All I could do was pet his neck and beg him to be still while praying to God that he was going to be okay. More cars were losing it on the bridge including semis and trucks and two, one semi and one truck nearly hit Nick trapped in the trailer. My friend had to run across the highway again to move her vehicle to a safer location when her car was hit by a motorist who didn't stop and didn't stop after hitting her. The highway patrol actually had an emergency vet contact and since they were closer she came out. The fire department got there and got their equipment charging so that when the vet arrived and got Nick sedated they could cut him out of the trailer. The vet and the techs were incredible and the fire department did an incredible job getting Pony clear of the wreck. They slid him out down the hill and as soon as some of the ropes were off his legs he came up looking for blood and angry as all get out. I had called a woman I had taken a lesson from a year ago and had clinicked at her place once and she had jumped in her truck and trailer to come get us. She pulled up about 20 minutes after Nick was out of the wreck and standing up and volunteered to drive us all the way back home (she had already come forty miles). Nick walked into her trailer on his own feet with lights flashing and cars whipping by and we drove home where another friend had locked her horse out of his run in shelter so Nick could have a warm stall for the night. Since then we are recovering. Both a little battered but doing well and expected to make full recoveries. We are lucky to be alive. Our odds were not good. God is so good and had his hands on us through it all. And the horse community stepped up on the night of a horse owners worst nightmare. 

Here's some things I learned made a big difference in the outcome of this. 

1. Nick was in a small steel trailer. Instead of collapsing like alluminum it kept it's shape in the roll and saved him from being crushed. It was also really really small. So when he rolled, he was held in place like a seat belt and the force was across his sides and not his legs. The fire department said that horses almost never walk away from these and that little trailer saved his life. 

2. He was wearing 3 blankets- which kept him warm and helped prevent shock and from setting in and kept him warm. He was only two degrees below normal and as soon as he was up he bounced all the way right back. Also the blankets were cinched on him very tight with the surcingles flush against his belly. None of the leg straps were loose either. This kept them from tangling and needing to be cut. 

3. He was tied with a homemade breakaway (just a zip tie) and it broke immediately. His halter was also a little loose and was a nice padded ovation one which helped protect his face. 

4. He trusted his people. When I asked him to be still he went still. When I asked him to move his head he moved his head. He was exceptionally calm and didn't hardly thrash. He could be quieted with a hand and a word. 


So guys. Please go hug your horses. Give them a cookie for me. And tell them they are wonderful. Have a good look at your rig and make sure it's safe too. It may mean life and death someday.


----------



## Knave

Thank the Lord. I am sorry that happened and so happy you are okay.


----------



## egrogan

How terrifying for both of you. I am so, so happy to read of the outcome and wish you both continued recovery.


----------



## therhondamarie

I am so glad that you are all okay! This is essentially my worst nightmare. Sending y'all all of my positive thoughts and prayers.


----------



## QtrBel

Thankful you are both doing well and weren't injured seriously.


----------



## Aquamarine

Oh, man! That sounds terrifying. So, so glad that neither the humans nor horse were hurt!!!


----------



## greentree

Wowww....I am just speechless. sOOOooooglad you are Both OK!! Mercy! Hugs to you and Nick!!


----------



## CopperLove

My heart sank when I opened the thread and saw the photos... so glad to see you both ok, that is horrifying.


----------



## ClearDonkey

So, so, so glad you are okay! This is absolutely one of my worst nightmares, and I am so glad both you and Nick came out okay. I hope that neither Nick or you suffer any mental trauma after an accident like this; I wouldn't be surprised if he has some anxiety around the trailer, and I wouldn't blame you for being anxious about hauling again in the future!


----------



## WildestDandelion

I can't believe you both managed to come out of that unscathed. So glad it worked out the way that it did.


----------



## The Humble Horseman

Like the others I expected the worst when I opened this thread, and I'm just so glad that you were both able to walk away from this traumatic experience. Keep us updated on both of your recoveries.


----------



## SilverMaple

Someone had forwarded your FB post on this the other day, and I swore I'd seen that trailer before... turns out it was here. I'm so glad you're both ok. 



And yes, I will cling to my old steel trailer kicking and screaming before I ever go to aluminum, especially in cold weather.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

WOW. So glad you guys are okay! I was reading your post with a huge sense of dread!


Now I think I'll quit being jealous of other people who own shiny new aluminum trailers and keep loving my steel beast!


----------



## SwissMiss

mg: So glad you both came out practically unharmed!


----------



## carshon

God is great! I am so happy that you are OK and so is Nick as well as your friend. What a horrific tale but with a happy ending.


----------



## HombresArablegacy

Wow, its amazing that you both came out of this relatively unscathed. So very glad you're both ok.


----------



## COWCHICK77

Lostastirrup, I am thankful you, Nick, and your friend are okay! God was watching you all!

However, I am bummed about "The Toaster", the coolest trailer on HoFo.


----------



## trailhorserider

Wow, I am SO GLAD you guys are okay! :hug:


----------



## knightrider

What a horrifying story. I am so very sorry you had to go through that, but so glad you both are mostly OK. There is a video around called The Brave Little Toaster. I think Disney made it years and years ago. I think your Toaster was very brave, as well as you and Nick. Is that the end of the Toaster? I am so glad it kept Nick safe. I was told many years ago that the smaller trailer your horses will tolerate, the safer it will be in case it turns over. I wish you both a speedy recovery and keep us posted. We care.


----------



## tinyliny

Me too, super glad you and Nick are ok. Hurts just to imagine going through such a scary experience. I hope you both rest and heal soon.


----------



## lostastirrup

Thanks all. We are very fortunate to have walked away from this. For the moment Nick has mild lameness in his right hind which is improving every day. And I have concussion and whiplash. Long term Nick is getting some time off and will probably go out to the ranch to spend a few months just recovering and recouperating on his on time for as long as he needs and wants.


----------



## Aprilswissmiss

Cars and trailers can be replaced, bodies can't. I'm so glad you're okay, even though it is disappointing to see that awesome little trailer wrecked. Nick reminds me so much of my mare, so I was equally crushed and relieved reading this. Someone recently hit me and totaled my car and I know how scary it is - but I can't even imagine having my horse to worry about on top of it all!

I would also be seriously thankful of the vehicles that kept you and your horse as safe as possible. I remember looking at my car, literally shattered in pieces across the road, and then looking at myself, not so much as a single scratch or even a concussion, and thinking "Wow, that great little car just saved my life." I second the steel trailer. My BO had a steel trailer roll over with her pony in it and the pony walked away unscathed.


----------



## waresbear

Holy Crap!!!


----------



## LoriF

Wow! I'm so happy that both you and Nick walked away from this, and your friend. Sending healing thoughts to all of you. 

I'm just really sorry this happened with you. Yes, everything else can be replaced for sure. I also know what a pain it is to replace everything but at least your losses can be replaced. Give Nick an extra kiss or 500 of them.


----------



## Acadianartist

Oh my goodness, I'm so sorry this happened to you and so grateful you are both ok! It is every horse owner's worse nightmare. The fact that Nick stayed calm and walked onto another trailer after this wreck is a testimonial to your relationship!


----------



## angelica13

*this is terrible*



lostastirrup said:


> Hi all. I'm simply going to share what happened to Nick and I this past weekend.
> 
> Saturday evening I was driving back from an event a few towns over, hauling Nick. My best friend who had come along to take pictures was tailing us to make sure we got home okay. We were going 50mph on the freeway (80mph speed limit) and all things considered aside from a little bit of precipitation the road conditions were quite good. About 50 miles from home we went over a bridge and hit black ice. My rig started to skid and the trailer started to fishtail. We handled okay, but when my tires hit good traction again, for the split second the trailer was still on ice we jackknifed, the trailer spun, hit the median and came detached. The trailer rolled once. The vehicle rolled three times. The vehicle landed upright and luckily I was unhurt and was able to scramble out the window as soon as I got my seatbelt undone. I found Nick laying on his side in the trailer, turned around with his body wedged in the ceiling and his legs tucked up under him. My friend who had been following me, had tapped her brakes to avoid hitting us as we spun, and she had also lost control and been hit by two cars who also lost control and her car was pushed into the concrete rail. She had her two dogs in the car. As soon as she saw us flip and her vehicle came to a stop she ran across the road. She didn't think I was going to make it and neither of us thought Nick was. Fortunaly by the time she got to us. I was out of the vehicle and at Nick's side. We called 911. We called a vet we knew. We called my mom. And then we stayed with Nick and kept him calm until help could arrive. He was angry. But we knew he had no head trauma because he had good color and wanted cookies while stuck. All I could do was pet his neck and beg him to be still while praying to God that he was going to be okay. More cars were losing it on the bridge including semis and trucks and two, one semi and one truck nearly hit Nick trapped in the trailer. My friend had to run across the highway again to move her vehicle to a safer location when her car was hit by a motorist who didn't stop and didn't stop after hitting her. The highway patrol actually had an emergency vet contact and since they were closer she came out. The fire department got there and got their equipment charging so that when the vet arrived and got Nick sedated they could cut him out of the trailer. The vet and the techs were incredible and the fire department did an incredible job getting Pony clear of the wreck. They slid him out down the hill and as soon as some of the ropes were off his legs he came up looking for blood and angry as all get out. I had called a woman I had taken a lesson from a year ago and had clinicked at her place once and she had jumped in her truck and trailer to come get us. She pulled up about 20 minutes after Nick was out of the wreck and standing up and volunteered to drive us all the way back home (she had already come forty miles). Nick walked into her trailer on his own feet with lights flashing and cars whipping by and we drove home where another friend had locked her horse out of his run in shelter so Nick could have a warm stall for the night. Since then we are recovering. Both a little battered but doing well and expected to make full recoveries. We are lucky to be alive. Our odds were not good. God is so good and had his hands on us through it all. And the horse community stepped up on the night of a horse owners worst nightmare.
> 
> Here's some things I learned made a big difference in the outcome of this.
> 
> 1. Nick was in a small steel trailer. Instead of collapsing like alluminum it kept it's shape in the roll and saved him from being crushed. It was also really really small. So when he rolled, he was held in place like a seat belt and the force was across his sides and not his legs. The fire department said that horses almost never walk away from these and that little trailer saved his life.
> 
> 2. He was wearing 3 blankets- which kept him warm and helped prevent shock and from setting in and kept him warm. He was only two degrees below normal and as soon as he was up he bounced all the way right back. Also the blankets were cinched on him very tight with the surcingles flush against his belly. None of the leg straps were loose either. This kept them from tangling and needing to be cut.
> 
> 3. He was tied with a homemade breakaway (just a zip tie) and it broke immediately. His halter was also a little loose and was a nice padded ovation one which helped protect his face.
> 
> 4. He trusted his people. When I asked him to be still he went still. When I asked him to move his head he moved his head. He was exceptionally calm and didn't hardly thrash. He could be quieted with a hand and a word.
> 
> 
> So guys. Please go hug your horses. Give them a cookie for me. And tell them they are wonderful. Have a good look at your rig and make sure it's safe too. It may mean life and death someday.


I am so happy you are ok, how is your horse are you still able to ride him and everything?


----------



## phantomhorse13

Holy shiitake - so glad that you and Nick both walked away. Jingles for a speedy and complete recovery for you both. Give yourself the same time to heal that you are giving him.


----------



## Avna

This post made me cry uncontrollably for awhile, having just had my own trailering nightmare accident. I am so glad everyone is going to be okay.


----------



## lostastirrup

@Avna 

I guess we need a post traumatic trailering support group. It really was the scariest thing of my life, and has rattled me pretty good. Hopefully your horses are doing okay?


----------



## cbar

I can't even imagine how scary going through that would have been. That is terrifying....SO glad to hear you, Nick and your friend are all OK and healing.


----------



## Avna

lostastirrup said:


> @Avna
> 
> I guess we need a post traumatic trailering support group. It really was the scariest thing of my life, and has rattled me pretty good. Hopefully your horses are doing okay?


I thought of a PTTSG myself. Yes, my horse will be just fine, once her skin grows back. Story is here (your post gave me the courage to post mine).

It was the scariest thing in my life too. At least I can't remember anything scarier. You know how your mind goes to back to it and then swerves away? That keeps happening. Just that specific noise of my horse falling out of the trailer will haunt me forever.


----------



## lostastirrup

knightrider said:


> What a horrifying story. I am so very sorry you had to go through that, but so glad you both are mostly OK. There is a video around called The Brave Little Toaster. I think Disney made it years and years ago. I think your Toaster was very brave, as well as you and Nick. Is that the end of the Toaster? I am so glad it kept Nick safe. I was told many years ago that the smaller trailer your horses will tolerate, the safer it will be in case it turns over. I wish you both a speedy recovery and keep us posted. We care.


The toaster is toast. It had a good run. And it kept us safe when it counted. It would have been salvageable had we not had to cut it apart to get him out. It is too bad, because I know it saved his life and I'm unlikely to find another like it. 

Overall update:

Nick sees the vet tomorrow. I want that tiny bit of lameness in the right hock evaluated and maybe x-rayed even though it is improving. He is quite feisty being penned up and is a pain to doctor on but I call that a good sign. He will be seen by a Masterson Method chiropractor when his bruising is a little less and and after the vet kinda gives me a time table for recovery. At present even though he looks and is moving good, I am not thinking about riding him. We will cross that bridge later. It's not important in the scheme of things. 
For now: we are back to clicker training just as something for his brain and to help us with the trailering issue that is no doubt going to be there. 
Thank you all for your kind words and concern. We are going to make it through this, the worst is over. I hope everyone's ponies got extra pats and carrots. Nick is currently enjoying CBD cookies my SO's mom brought us (gives a whole new meaning to get off your high horse)


----------



## lostastirrup

Avna said:


> I thought of a PTTSG myself. Yes, my horse will be just fine, once her skin grows back. Story is here (your post gave me the courage to post mine).
> 
> It was the scariest thing in my life too. At least I can't remember anything scarier. You know how your mind goes to back to it and then swerves away? That keeps happening. Just that specific noise of my horse falling out of the trailer will haunt me forever.


I feel you there. There are a few moments that stick out to me (the six seconds when we flipped before I could get out of the vehicle to get to him) have kept me up the last few nights. Onwards and forwards though. Not much to do but get to loving and healing. Hugs to you from the West. I am cheering for you both.


----------



## SilverMaple

You'd be surprised. There may be no trailering issue. Some horses just aren't bothered by their traumatic experience-- it seems harder on owners than them! He may load right up and ride fine next time he needs to be trailered. 

I'm glad he's doing well. He looks good!


----------



## lostastirrup

SilverMaple said:


> You'd be surprised. There may be no trailering issue. Some horses just aren't bothered by their traumatic experience-- it seems harder on owners than them! He may load right up and ride fine next time he needs to be trailered.
> 
> I'm glad he's doing well. He looks good!


He loaded up good from the wreck. But he was also heavily sedated. I'm hoping that the many good trailer rides he has had will outweigh the one disasterous one in his mind.


----------



## LoriF

Maybe if you have someone else's trailer sitting around the property, you can just load him up as usual periodically, give him a couple of cookies, and then unload. Just to reinforce that's it's ok.


----------



## kewpalace

Yikes! What a scary story and horrible experience! So glad everyone is OK.

Agree with @SilverMaple; most horses I know who have been in a trailer accident don't seem to have a problem with loading back up. Of course there are exceptions; hope your boy is not one and will have no residual mental effects from the accident.


----------



## knightrider

Here is a tribute to your brave little toaster. I am sorry you lost him.


----------



## AlbertaHorseGal

This made my heart lurch and my angst rise! I always worry when I hear of accidents involving horse trailers. I'm glad that you and Nick are well and that he was able to be safely transported to a safe place. You and Nick had a very large guardian angel presence, no question.


----------



## 4horses

What a story. I'm so glad you and your horse are okay. This is why i bought a steel trailer despite having to battle possible rust issues in the future. Aluminum is scary in a wreck. For being in a wreck your trailer looked pretty good, especially compared to what aluminum looks like in pictures after a wreck.


----------



## Captain Evil

Unbelievable. What every one else said... I'm shivering just from reading this... so so glad the outcome was this amazingly.... amazing! 

Extra hugs and a carrot for Nick; extra hugs for you too. Brave little Toaster indeed!


----------



## QtrBel

If you can get past it and load him without baggage then he will load right up like nothing ever happened.


----------



## QtrBel

And you will. Have faith.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Terrifying accident :frown_color: TG you and Nick survived this. He is quite a special horse, to stay calm amid all the trauma, then to trustingly load up into a strange trailer...

Take care of you too, a concussion can be serious :hug:


----------



## gottatrot

I just read about your accident and @Avna's accident. I am so glad that you, Nick, Avna and Brooke all made it through.

It's terrible this happened to all of you. Sending big hugs your way.

These incidents have been educational for me and I am going to be thinking over my trailering strategies again.


----------



## PoptartShop

That gave me chills. :sad: So glad you are all okay, that could've been really bad. Such a nightmare. It definitely proved Nick trusts his people though. So scary.


----------



## Feathers7

I am so SO SO glad that all of you are okay!! I'd have a hefty list of thank you letters to write after that. I'm sure the trailer's brand company would like to hear about your story. Thanks for sharing how you prepped and what you did to reduce trailering risk! And what an awesome horse Nick is!


----------



## lostastirrup

Nick has been cleared for turnout. Much to both of our joys. I swear I have a well mannered horse until he gets penned up and told to sit still and rest. I took his halter off in the pasture and he reared up, launched himself into the air and then took off bucking and cantering. Welp. So much for take it easy. Vet said there's nothing broken to him that time won't heal. The hock will mend, though he's a tiny bit stiff in it still. AND I got a tube of bute and a thing of silver sulfadine out of the vet visit. 


I however am quite broken. I got on a horse for a friend today and realized that was not a good idea. So I didnt canter. Will see the chiropractor and go get my neck x-rayed tomorrow. I did however just volunteer to catch ride a mare at a show this Saturday so we shall see how we fare.

Pictures of my wide eyes beast who will maul you for a cookie and is milking this for all it's worth.


----------



## SwissMiss

Glad to hear Nick is doing well! I can see him frolicking in turnout. 

Regarding yourself: please give yourself plenty of time to heal! Concussion and whiplash are not a laughing matter! Just because you don't have any visible signs doesn't mean it's not serious...


----------



## AndyTheCornbread

Holy smokes that was BAD!!!! but so glad you both came through it OK.


----------



## lostastirrup

I think he overdid it and was a little extra stiff today. Still hyper. But visible regret. Gave him a dose of Bute.


----------



## lostastirrup

Cleaned out the wreck today. I am even more amazed than before that we walked away from that.


----------



## Rob55

Soooo glad things went well. Except for the accident. Praying for full and quick recovery.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The Humble Horseman

lostastirrup said:


> Cleaned out the wreck today. I am even more amazed than before that we walked away from that.


Nothing short of a miracle. Considering the circumstances one couldn't hope for a better outcome.


----------



## walkinthewalk

I put off reading this thread because I do not do well with reading other people's tragedies --- I --- just --- don't.


I finally opened the thread and started reading backward to see how others were commenting.


I am so so happy everything turned out ok --- that the stars were aligned for you to immediately get the help you needed, they all knew what they were doing, and that you were so anal (which it often pays to be regarding how you prepared Nick for travel.


I have to say it was a tearful moment for me to look at your pictures but knowing all of you are ok, made that easier.


I have always had steel trailers -- never had the desire for an aluminum. I have pulled an open stock 4-horse bumper pull since I was in my 30's. I'm done going anywhere, in my old age, but this is a reminder as to why I would stick with my steel trailer and a lifetime of experience in knowing what it will do under adverse circumstances.


Hugs to all of you and smoochies on the snoot of that handsome Nick


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> Glad to hear Nick is doing well! I can see him frolicking in turnout.
> 
> Regarding yourself: please give yourself plenty of time to heal! Concussion and whiplash are not a laughing matter! Just because you don't have any visible signs doesn't mean it's not serious...


I 100% agree with this. Please do not ride until cleared by your doctor. It takes time for the brain to heal, and shaking the brain around riding is not a good idea. Nick needs you to stay healthy. 

The Toaster does not look too bad, considering all that happened to it. That little single stall stock trailer may be one of the safest designs...your car looks like it went though a tornado :frown_color:


----------



## lostastirrup

Thank you @walkinthewalk
If it had ended worse there probably would not have been a post so you're safe. 
Its funny the things you feel ridiculous about doing but are glad that you do. 

Nick is feeling mostly good. And is quite happy. Weather was awful yesterday so I didn't take any pictures. He is picking right back up on the intensive clicker training and we're targeting stationary objects, and learning directives. 
Sometimes it takes mandatory time off riding to remind you that while to ride is glorious, it is not by a long shot the only and best reason to have a horse. Camraderie and companionship take first prize. Little nuzzles, the way they meet you at the gate, the way they hold their leg up and stand without being tied even though you know your wound cleaning hurts. My horse, has been a wonderful riding horse, and he will be again. But at the moment I'm enjoying what I think is a rather pure friendship, just me and the company of a kind and clever horse.


----------



## lostastirrup

@AnitaAnne
I have been cleared to ride. I ended up taking a pass on the mare, the chaos of the arena I think would be too much for me. But I did go and watch. 
I am quite quite greatful for the toaster. I won't ever find another like it I don't think.


----------



## carshon

Wow! The pics really bring things into perspective. So glad you and Nick are feeling better.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I know we've talked already. Im just so amazed how you two came out of this okay. And SO grateful Nick trusts you and knew it was okay, so long as he turned to you and "tuned into your energy." 

In accidents that you couldn't prevent, I think those are the most terrifying because if you made an error. Then you can take responsibility and say okay well, I'll do it differently but in this case there was no way to do it differently. Just a freak thing. I am so glad that God was watching over you two that night. I am still SO amazed how lucky you two were. And so grateful that while traumatized, you're both up and walking!! That's a miracle and something we can learn from and as you say "hug our horses."

I know when traumatic, scary events happen. I totally dial into the situation and be who I need to be in the situation and then when in a safe surrounding let loose with the tears, shaking and processing of what happened. I think you are the same since you were able to settle Nick and give him the reassurance he needed, despite your own fears and anxiety. That takes a lot of strength that I dont know if it's a trait that is always appreciated. You handled it with Grace ;-)


----------



## The Humble Horseman

@*lostastirrup* 

How's the recovery coming along for both of you?


----------



## lostastirrup

Will give a proper update at some point tomorrow. For those interested: some updates are included in my journal here https://www.horseforum.com/member-j...er-college-equestrian-problems-793863/page27/ . I will attach the video I made today as well:


----------



## Zack

I Hug my boy as often as I can. So glad your baby is coming along. The fact that people hit and run... Uggghhhh. But!, They Will get caught per the video surviellance on the hwys.


----------

